# The Complete Sugarloaf (MD) Climb.



## MB1

Around here riders are always talking about "Climbing Sugarloaf" as it is the nearest climb of note to DC. But hardly anyone ever climbs the whole thing. Folks ride from the East and start about 3/4 of the way up; they end up climbing a fairly easy 1 1/2 miles or so.

Drives me nuts.

So here is how you do the full climb (which is a really nice ride by the way).

From Park Mills on the west side of Sugarloaf turn onto Mt Ephraim Road if you are coming from the north. If you are coming from the south turn on Bear Branch then right onto Mt Ephraim in about 100 yards.

Descend a short distance till the bridge over Bear Branch (which flows into the Monocacy which flows into the Potomac). The climbing starts here.


----------



## MB1

*Brown Sugar*

The climb starts out easy but quickly stiffens. 

Then you hit dirt. Nothiing that a road bike can't handle but you are going to need some gears to spin.

Sure is pretty in the Spring, Summer and Fall. Not that great in the Winter with all the trees bare.

Once you cross a saddle there is a bit of rolling dirt before making the left onto Comus.


----------



## MB1

*The Top.*

Most cyclists that ride to Sugarloaf get there on Comus, just not the dirt part. It is only about another 1/2 mile of dirt but is sure is pretty what with the shade trees on both sides and the nice fields.

Then shortly after the pavement starts you make a left onto Sugarloaf for the climb that everyone knows. Nothing wrong with this part of the climb-matter of fact today it was real pretty.

But it is short and the switchbacks reduce the slope quite a bit (which afterall is why roads have them in the first place). Nice view from the top and from Bear Branch it turns out to be 5.8 miles (or 6 if you go to the west parking lot and overlook). 

Kind of a fun downhill too but short and before you know it you are at the start again (I don't even want to think about the folks that drive to the climb for a 2 or 3 mile ride :mad2: ).

Now, any questions?


----------



## ChuckUni

Looks sweet. How many feet does that go up?


----------



## DrRoebuck

Was going to ask. Judging from the photo at the top, it seems to be about 1500 ft. I'm prepared to be sooo wrong.

MB ... that looks like an awesome ride. Once you're at the top can you continue on?


----------



## Huckwheat

Nice shots....thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikeboy389

MB1 said:


> The climb starts out easy but quickly stiffens.
> 
> Then you hit dirt. Nothiing that a road bike can't handle but you are going to need some gears to spin.


What is "gears" precious? Can we eats it?

Gears. MB1. Feh.


----------



## fabsroman

MB1,

We missed each other by a day. Pedalista and I did the climb on Saturday, but we only did the standard 1 1/2 mile climb. However, I figured out where Park Mills is the other day when I decided to ride to downtown Frederick because I was feeling good with the tailwind behind me. Man, was the ride back a tough one. The climb on 28 right after Park Mills wasn't a pleasant one either, and I had done Sugarloaf before heading out to Frederick.

By the way, the pics are great. You guys went up the mountain the way I usually go, but I have been climbing up on the opposite side lately, and coming down against traffic, which makes it kind of scary. After Saturday's descent, I think I am going to stop doing it that way.


----------



## Spongedog

*ride profile*

This is an overview of a ride from Potomac to Sugarloaf.


----------



## MB1

Spongedog said:


> This is an overview of a ride from Potomac to Sugarloaf.


Did you do the climb from Bear Branch or from Comus?


----------



## Spongedog

I started at the main entrance behind the barn.


----------

